# No paper or mesh on joints !!!



## Adv.wall.tech (Feb 1, 2009)

No, it's not a joke ! There is a product made by Knauf (german company) that is sold in EU but i don't know if you can get it in the US. It's called Kanuf Uniflott and they say you can just apply it where 2 factory edges meet , without any reinforcing. I bought 5 bags , 5kg each and i'm going to try it on the job this week. 
If you know something about it , please let me know before i do something really stupid . :whistling


----------



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

I used a similar system in Germany in the mid 90's. No tape used,but the boards are fixed with staples, a 5mm gap was left between boards and glued at the joints. The glue is scraped back then the jointing compound is applied. It was quick setting and quite coarse. There is a similar system in the UK made by Fermacell. It's very impact resistant but horrible to do.


----------



## Adv.wall.tech (Feb 1, 2009)

i'm looking forward to try it. i'll let you know how it turns out . i'm confident that germans know what they are talking about. they don't ask for a gap but they do ask that you use a certain type of board edge. 
have you ever tryied the Sudden Bond compound that they sell at wetndrywall ? do you know if it's better than USG Plus 3 ? i need to import some ready mix compound to Romania because i can't find it here. 
best regards.:thumbsup:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Please keep us posted on the process, outcome and durability!

Thanks!


----------



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

Adv.wall.tech said:


> i'm looking forward to try it. i'll let you know how it turns out . i'm confident that germans know what they are talking about. they don't ask for a gap but they do ask that you use a certain type of board edge.
> have you ever tryied the Sudden Bond compound that they sell at wetndrywall ? do you know if it's better than USG Plus 3 ? i need to import some ready mix compound to Romania because i can't find it here.
> best regards.:thumbsup:


I only use British Gypsum products.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Never heard of it before.:detective: Here's the link to it------>*Click here*


----------



## weeddrywall (Jan 16, 2009)

Adv.wall.tech said:


> i'm looking forward to try it. i'll let you know how it turns out . i'm confident that germans know what they are talking about. they don't ask for a gap but they do ask that you use a certain type of board edge.
> have you ever tryied the Sudden Bond compound that they sell at wetndrywall ? do you know if it's better than USG Plus 3 ? i need to import some ready mix compound to Romania because i can't find it here.
> best regards.:thumbsup:


 sudden bond has been around since the early 80s .then they only made a 20 min in black and white bag. sure they have expanded since then. Never heard of a sudden bond in box. When ordering make sure u check the box weight. price per box might seem cheaper, but it might be smaller box. I would say just get the usg. Its proven to be reliable. in most cases lol


----------



## simplejack (Jan 15, 2009)

*Knauf...Huh, I wonder if his First Name was Jack?*








Whatdayathink fellas? does he look like a Jack Knauf to you?!


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

simplejack said:


> View attachment 15040
> 
> does he look like a Jack Knauf to you?!


Did you forget to warm up the Astroglide?:w00t:


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I ain't never seen a finisher that clean before, Plus he's wearing a black shirt How the hell he got on the job site dressed like, you can tell he's a slacker. to clean for a finisher:shutup:


----------



## simplejack (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah, and his 6" little strokes! look how he applies the mud!

I swear if I ever saw a guy smiling that big on the job, and no one farted I'd kick him off the site!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 12, 2009)

*Still tape*

I would treat this stuff as we do our con-fill here. Use it on buttends and larger gaps, but *still tape* overtop. I do not read in their literature that it replaces tape.


----------

